# carvino



## rmontheweb (Apr 25, 2007)

any one know any thing about this bloodline or post some pics of them please thanks


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Corvino is a strain of OFRN blood as developed by Joe Corvino. I am not to well versed in this bloodline, but if I find a good resource for it I'll let you know.

Here is Joe Corvino and Corvino's "Gimp"


----------

